# Network Security



## raju (Feb 12, 2009)

Hi All

How are you doing? Have a few questions. Sorry if they are repeated.


I have 15years experience in Network Security & System Administration. I dont have a Engineering degree and I am a B com graduate. Does that affect getting job in Germany? 
How much salary can I expect in Network Security jobs?
What is the best way to create German CV?

Cheers
Raj


----------

